# candle making ingredients



## DCH (Aug 30, 2004)

How fast is "too fast"? How large are your candles? Our tapered candles seem to last quite a few hours although if the wick isn't centered relatively well we do run into some major dripping down the sides and that does seem to make them burn down quicker.

Cheers


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Improper size wicks are the usual culprit. There are numerous guide to wick sizes/andle width on line from companies that sell wicks. Do a search.


----------



## Jon D. (Apr 15, 2005)

Along those same lines...

I was trying to make candles this past weekend. Things went great until my wife wanted to make her candle green.

I thought, "No big deal, I'll just put half a crayon in there." It didn't work. 3 crayons later it I could tell there was green in there, and the candle came out greenish, but not dark and bold as I was originally hoping for.

So I was wondering. What do you guys use for pigment in your candles? Is there something better (and cheaper) than crayons?

Thanks...
Jon D.


----------



## DCH (Aug 30, 2004)

We buy pigment from Michael's. Although , any craft store will probably have it in a candlemaking section. What we have found is the suggested amount to use is not really enough. We usually end up using most or all of the pigment brick to get a deep color.


----------

